# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Bigger faster stronger program

## BIGTIMEPUSH

I used this program in high school and it seemed to really work! Over two years increased max dead lift and squat over 100 pounds and increased 40 meter time by .4 seconds. 

*On Sat there should be Cardio using weights, sleds, and steps. (Steps are used for plyo squats)

----------


## MakeEveryRepCount

Is this a question or just a share? Looks like a good program and if it worked for you in the past I'd keep doing it or do it again until you plateau. Too often we get caught up in trying to change things every 3 weeks and don't stick with the things that are working. If it's still working, keep doing it!

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

Just a share...

----------


## yosimitesam

Looks like a similar program we had at my high school. I think it's great for people getting started with weight training. Over time, you may benefit from separating body parts and giving yourself longer to recover. But in school, there's only so many days you can get in there and lift. The time portion was always the biggest hangup, with so many guys trying to workout within an hour's time.

Looks pretty intense, and I'm glad it's working for you!

----------


## canesfan804

> I used this program in high school and it seemed to really work! Over two years increased max dead lift and squat over 100 pounds and increased 40 meter time by .4 seconds. 
> 
> *On Sat there should be Cardio using weights, sleds, and steps. (Steps are used for plyo squats)


Not trying to be discouraging but don't you think any program would have given strength and speed increases in high school? You aged 2 years and prob grew some in that span too. Also most don't do any serious working out till high school. The program does look alright, even tho our school had a similar program for the football team. I will say our team stunk tho. LOL

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

> Not trying to be discouraging but don't you think any program would have given strength and speed increases in high school? You aged 2 years and prob grew some in that span too. Also most don't do any serious working out till high school. The program does look alright, even tho our school had a similar program for the football team. I will say our team stunk tho. LOL


Yeah that is true just trying to share what has worked for me and possibly help someone out in the process...

----------


## MakeEveryRepCount

Well then thanks for the share!

----------

